# AMR Tulare County



## YCALR (Mar 11, 2011)

I was called and invited to go In next week for the written exam with mobile life support(AMR Visalia). Does anyone have any advice?? I've worked with AMR as part of the DRT so I'm hoping that will get me in. For the written would you recommend interview clothing or casual, since its just the exam...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2011)

dress nicely when ever you go down for anything.


----------



## seedlesscannon (Mar 11, 2011)

are they hiring medics?


----------



## YCALR (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks I will.

And to be honest I have no idea. You should apply everywhere is tulare county, AMR, Imperial, American Ambulance.... I've been called for two interviews. I'm going to do the written and skills exam next week for both AMR and Imperial. I hope I get on with AMR!! Good luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2011)

the AMR down here works a little different. we have to take a test just to turn in your application. then if you pass you wait until you get a phone call and when/if you do then you go in for an interview and skills testing.


----------



## pn1019 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm also going to the written testing for AMR in Visalia this week. I was having the same dilemma trying to firgure out what appropriate dress is for a written exam. haha. Browsing the internet led me here. I came to the conclusion I'm just going to dress like it's an interview because it may become one. I've heard they sometimes do the physical exam the same day as well but they didn't mention it to me on the phone. I'm just going to come prepared for anything and hope for the best! Good luck to you!


----------

